# My girls - SNOW WHITE - KIDDED! TWINS!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so I figured I'd finally get a post started in here for our girls.
I originally posted about a week ago, in another part of the board, by accident, when I meant to post here.

Our first two does are pregnant, and due sometime in June or July. On the paperwork it said Jan 15th was their breeding date, BUT, I believe that may be the day they were put in the buck pen to live, along with a couple of other does.

Sweetheart is the smaller of the two does, and she has a smaller belly, not a whole lot of change that I can tell of her utter either.

Taken on 5-20-10









Taken 5-25-10




























Taken 5-30-10









Snow White is my sweetie  I feel we've bonded a lot in the last couple of weeks. We've had these girls a month now, and I am soooo attached...

5-20-10


















5-25-10




























5-30-10









These are our first goats, and 'my' first time having a pregnant animal. So I know I'll have an overload of questions soon, since I tend to worry about 'everything' LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

they are looking good -- udders developing along as normal.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

Hoosier, you must be a photographer! Your pictures always look so crisp and clean. That one of Snow White could be on the front of a magazine and people everywhere would suddenly want a goat!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*



Perfect7 said:


> Hoosier, you must be a photographer! Your pictures always look so crisp and clean. That one of Snow White could be on the front of a magazine and people everywhere would suddenly want a goat!


Thanks so much! I am a photographer, and appreciate the kind comments! I photograph horses - racehorses & sale horses. I also just covered my first 4 star horse show in April and got a pic in Sports Illustrated! Cover of our Sunday paper, and the website I was working for also got some sold through the AP and made headlines around the world! 
Here's a link to my sets on flickr if anyone wants to see:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

Snow White is my sweetie, I just love her so much. And that pic of her is one of my very favorites.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

Very nice work! I knew that wasn't your typical digital camera and was envisioning a nice high-powered telephoto lens. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*



Perfect7 said:


> Very nice work! I knew that wasn't your typical digital camera and was envisioning a nice high-powered telephoto lens. :wink:


Thanks! Around the house I use my Canon 40D or 20D, with my 24-105mm f4 lens. It's an okay lens, but I'd love to have something nicer with that range of zoom.
My favorite lens is the 70-200mm f2.8 which is what I use at the track/sales/horse shows. I don't like to just piddle with it here at home, couldn't afford to replace it if something happened to it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

very pretty does and coming along nicely.... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

I went out today to check on everyone, and Snow White is lame. She's been lame since Sunday  I didn't mention this because it was minor, but she's limping and much more sore right now. My husband trimmed their feet Saturday, and I know he made her sore. My poor girl... 
Sweetheart has sensitive feet and has been off too since our last rain. He might have trimmed her a little close too, but I know she was sore before he did the trim. I feel bad for my girls! There are no sores, no sign of any problems that I can tell, and they don't let it stop them from grazing, etc. We had over 10 inches of rain in May....!

Any idea on how long it can take for the soreness to go away? Snow White has been limping much more yesterday and today. Anything I should do or just leave it alone and just keep an eye on it?

I checked Snow White's bag today, and noticed it feels very full! A week ago it was soft, but now you can tell she is filling out. Very exciting! 
But having the two does limping around definitely has me upset. It's bad enough that we're treating the other doe who does have hoof rot and wasn't getting trimmed very well before she came here.
So now we have 3 girls limping around


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

I went out and did a thorough check on Sweetheart's feet, and saw a tiny little place on the side, so I did some digging, and sure enough, hidden underneath was hoof rot. I haven't noticed any soft spots or anything on her feet until tonight, it's a little deep but I put some thrush buster on it. Man... 2 does with hoof rot  Tomorrow I am going to wrap her foot and the other does foot, and hopefully get this stuff gone...
Is hoof rot this common? We've had 10+ inches of rain in May which is not usual for us, so the ground has been staying moist except for the past couple of days.

I feel so bad, but glad I caught it before it gets any worse!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

Sorry you are having such bad luck with the girls and their feet.  My only guess would be trimming the feet with all of the rain and opening it up to bacterial infection if your first girl is in the same area as them? It's good you caught it earlier and all of the experts on here have prepared you for treating it (and I've been taking notes in case I need it!)
Exciting about your doe bagging up more! It wont be long.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*



Perfect7 said:


> Sorry you are having such bad luck with the girls and their feet.  My only guess would be trimming the feet with all of the rain and opening it up to bacterial infection if your first girl is in the same area as them? It's good you caught it earlier and all of the experts on here have prepared you for treating it (and I've been taking notes in case I need it!)
> Exciting about your doe bagging up more! It wont be long.


Thanks! She was sore before my husband trimmed their feet, but maybe only a couple of days. I knew something had to be going on for her to be getting worse instead of better. I think this probably started after we had our last big rain which was about 2 inches of rain within a couple of hours. 
I've heard it can be contageous, so who knows maybe she got it from Molly...
Molly's foot is slowly looking better <the doe I've been posting about in the Caprine Care section>, so we never wrapped it. But now I want both girls wrapped, and I'll keep a closer eye on the others.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

I noticed a tiny bit more difference in Snow White's bag today, it feels a little fuller to me. She is pooched out a little more on her rear end, noticably different from yesterday.

THe girls are not happy that I kept them in the stall tonight. Hopefully we can get their kidding pen built, so we can let them out at night.
As I posted in the kiddie koral, we're having an issue with Sweetheart getting bullied, so I'd rather her sleep comfortable at night. I'll go out and check on them later. I can't wait until the pen is done so I can look out the window and see them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

I went out earlier today to put the girls in the stall because a thunderstorm was about to roll in. I noticed a tiny bit of clear mucus on Sweethearts vulva - about the size of a pea. It wouldn't come off easily as she wiped at it with her tail. I was going to get my camera, but decided to wait until after the thunderstorm. 
So a while later I came back out and there was a tiny piece of red mucus like stuff on her vulva - looked like a tiny piece of rubber? 
I wasn't able to get my camera until late in the evening, and naturally, there was nothing to see, except her vulva looks to be sticking out more? 
I am still unsure what I am feeling for as far as ligaments go, but her tail seems more flexible? 
I don't want to get all worked up or anything of that sort, I don't know that she is even close to kidding, but seeing something different definitely made the 'anxious' feeling of wanting the kids to come!

Here's a pic from late this evening



















Here's our herd queen, Snow White watching my son as he was getting their grain. She looks like her belly is really starting to drop, or am I imagining it...
Today I was sitting with her in the stall, and her kid felt like it was dancing in her belly. It was even more cool to sit and watch her belly moving, the kids loved it.










BTW, it's been fun taking pics once a week and comparing them to see how much they've changed!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due June/July*

This afternoon when I went out to feed, Sweetheart had more mucus. I sent my son to get my camera, and she decided to pee, LOL
So a little while later, when I was piddling around, I happened to check her again, and there was more of the mucus. I noticed some the day before yesterday too, but it was just pea sized. 
I almost forgot to add, that it seems her vulva area seems more swollen than it did the day before yesterday.

Yeah, i post a lot, and take too many pics LOL But being the first time for both of us <me and sweetheart!>, I can't help but get 'giddy' over each thing I notice, or think I notice..haha... 
Anyway, I've read that when they start showing the mucus that means they could be days or up to two weeks away? Reguardless I know this means she is getting closer, and I can't wait! I am nervous as can be, always worrying about everything! But I can't wait to meet her baby!

Here's pics that I did finally manage to get. She had this discharge for about 15-20 minutes.
I took these about an hour ago.




























Also, I am still not certain on the lig thing. I keep feeling her and her buddy, but I am still not certain whatn I am feeling for. I've heard the ligs feel sort of like pencils?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*

Still new to goat birthing myself, but that looks like mucus plug to me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*

She's getting closer! Looks like she's losing her plug! :leap: I'm not sure of the Boers but I would think her udder will fill in much more before she delivers.
As far as the ligs go, yes they feel like pencils...face her butt, take 2 fingers one on either side of her tail bone and go down ward towards her hind legs, do this on your other goats too so you can feel the difference, if her ligs are gone, the entire area on either side of her tail will be soft and mushy.
Stacey has a good tutorial on finding ligs on her website.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*

If she is like my younger doe her udder looked like that when she went into labor but as she pushed her udder really started to fill but not a ton bigger then yours.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*

Thanks so much Sterlin, Liz and RPC! I watched Stacey's vid, and found a website with pics to assist with the video, and when I went out to check on the girls a little while go, I finally figured out the ligs! Snow White's are very noticeable, and it was harder to find Sweethearts, they aren't mushy, but you really had to press down to find them. So thanks again!

Her bag fills a little heavy, but def not hard or full. Maybe she'll be the kind that fills up right before or during kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*

Well lots more mucus today from Sweetheart, and now Snow White is starting to get some mucus discharge too. My husband said he's seen a lot from her, but I check them a lot through the day and have not seen any until today.
Sweetheart has spent a little more noticeable time laying by herself. And she has been laying down a lot today. Her ligs are still there if what I am feeling is the ligs <LOL>, but they feel sunken in, but not mushy. You still have to really feel for them. Snow White's are easier to feel.

This is exciting, and I'll probably end up posting a zillion times about the same type of progress LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*

That's ok...you keep posting!! I am really hoping these 2 give you a break between deliveries!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*

Very exciting! I laugh when you post about the ligs because you are just like me! I had to feel the doelings to see what it was I was supposed to be feeling for. Karma's are also "down deep" and feel soft, but I can only feel it on one side.  It's just me. I'm sure she has them and once they are gone I'll know the next time.
Look forward to hearing how your two girls do. Sounds like you will have some little ones so soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*

I went out to get the girls out of their stall this morning, and clean up, and they are BOTH having the mucus discharge. Snow White's is more stringy, but her ligs are hard and tight. Sweetheart is still having a lot of mucus coming out - like i showed in the pics. And if I am feeling ligs right, hers are really sucken in and starting to feel a bit mushy? Do the ligs just go away where you can't feel them? Or just get real mushy? You definitely have to dig in with your fingers to feel them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

They will "go away" just before she's ready to start pushing. Not all does will stream mucous, some will go from white to opaque to clearish with a tinge of pink and then deliver, others will stream continuously for hours before with it changing color til the water breaks.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My girls - Sweetheart has mucus discharge! Pics post 14*



HoosierShadow said:


> This is exciting, and I'll probably end up posting a zillion times about the same type of progress LOL


You keep on posting every little detail - i hope to be going thru the same thing soon, and it's great to know what to expect.

Your girls are so beautiful btw.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

Just had my first kidding here at Hawks View and my doe's plug came slowly. We saw a bit of mucous for a couple of days and then when she was in active labor (after several hours), her plug came out. It was a visible plug, although I know some mucous plugs come more gradually, and then immediately following was the bubble, and then...twin bucklings about 10 minutes behind. It was completely not the norm, but watch out! Good luck and can't wait to see pics of some precious kids!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

We have Boers but only for 4-H market animals, not breeding girls.

But our "norm" is our Nigerians... for ours, they all get pretty "goopy" with discharge for a few days...even up to a week or so on some of them. If you feel the ligaments (even 2-3 times a day) you can really feel them go from hard, to mushy, to totally gone. Our doe's usually have mushy ligs for a few days maybe, but once they are totally gone it's usually a matter of hours (less than a day for sure.) That's how our girls kid. In fact we just had what (may) be our last kidding of the year - unless a yearling who's been difficult to settle actually "took" this month.

Good luck on the babies! I'm so excited for you! 
:wahoo: 
Don't forget to keep those clean towels & a well stocked kidding kit VERY close by! It's SO frustrating to have to leave a doe starting into labor so that you can run & go get something.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

Thanks so much you guys, I appreciate all your help! It's very exciting, but I admit I always worry about the things that 'could' go wrong. I just hope I can catch them in labor, so I can witness it, but to be there in case they need any help. 
If they were indeed bred on/around Jan 15th, then their due date would be in 6 days. I didn't see any mucus this evening at feeding time, or tonight, but there is some drying on Sweetheart, and she has some stuck to her tail, just enough that you can notice it.
Otherwise all is quiet for now. 
I noticed Sweetheart having the discharge on Friday, so it started almost a week ago for her.

I can just see it now...both girls in labor at the same time, and me freaking out LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

I went out to let the girls out of their stall this morning, and neither one wanted to budge...LOL Finally Snow White went out - checked her ligs before she did, and they are definitely still there, and firm.
Sweetheart took 5 minutes before she decided she wanted to go out - and her ligs are very soft, you really have to feel down more for them. I don't know how to describe it, but they move back and forth with ease under your fingers? No real change in her bag, it's still heavy.
Everyone is browsing across the creek in the wooded area, and there was nothing like seeing those two mamas determined to clear the creek and browse LOL Snow White is already back at the barn area, but Sweetheart most of the others are still munching in tree limb heaven just across the creek.

When they were laying down in the stall this morning, you could see the babies moving around in their bellies. It is so cool to just stand and watch. Makes it even more exciting wondering who they are, what they will look like


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

So how are your girls doing....I have really enjoyed your posts.....I feel like I am there waiting with you. I hope all is well and you will have babies before you know it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*



RPC said:


> So how are your girls doing....I have really enjoyed your posts.....I feel like I am there waiting with you. I hope all is well and you will have babies before you know it.


Aww thanks so much  Well, there really isn't a lot of change, frustrating, but I love watching their preggo bellies, and seeing the kids moving about! 
Sweetheart had more mucus discharge - I hadn't noticed any in the last few days, and saw some stringy clear discharge, but nothing to get excited over <at least I don't think?>. Her bag is feeling more heavy, and her ligs feel a little softer.

Snow White I haven't noticed any mucus discharge in a while now, her pooch has more of an outter curve to it, and I did notice a slight change in her ligs, they are still hard, but they are sinking in a little. Her bag is getting very heavy.

Poor girls, Sweetheart looked like she was going to fall over her bag today- and it's really not that long, just heavy. I was worried she might be walking a little lame, but nope! I really can't imagine Snow White getting any bigger, she just seems soooo huge!
I need to get more pics of them tomorrow to compare to the last ones I took


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

"Sweetheart looked like she was going to fall over her bag today"

:laugh: I could see that image in my head! Poor babies. You know they are miserable being this hot and big. I can't wait until they have the babies for you!! They could come any day!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

I agree, definitely miserable! it takes them both forever to decide to lay down, and then getting up it's like they are moving in slow motion! 
Still no changes, so we're wondering if we really are looking at having July kids...I hope the girls go sooner then that though, but whenever they are ready to grace us with their appearance...it's alright by me. But of course this would mean instead of visiting my family on July 4th, I'll be home goat sitting! Not too bad, but then I haven't seen my family since Christmas!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - They are both losing their mucus plug!*

Well it's real late and I am still up, so thought I'd post.

Not much new here, my girls are keeping me waiting LOL

Here's Sweetheart from 6-18-10









Here she is on 6-27-10 browsing late in the evening


















Here's Snow White on 6-22-10









And here she is on 6-27-10 late in the evening



























So.... the wait continues. I love seeing their big bellies, but feel so bad for them with the heat we've had the past few weeks. I am anxious for the kids to come so I can sleep and not rush home to check on them when I need to go out LOL I don't mind really  I just want to make sure I am here when they do have them! Probably when I am sleeping...LOL


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*

:shocked: Snow white is huge!!!!! She has got to be as ready as you are for those kids. Although Sweetheart isn't as enormous I still wouldn't want to be carrying all that. Your goats are so pretty and always look like they are smiling. Those goats have it made with you and I sure hope that the deliveries go smoothly and that they give you notice that their going to pop. Also that they at least give you a small break in between kiddings. Good Luck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*

Thanks Anika! Yeah I feel bad for them with this heat! Thank goodness it's supposed to cool off after today. Snow White walks so odd on the back end now I was worried the other day she was lame LOL I keep these two together, and we're hoping they can stay together through everything since they are best buddies. It's HILARIOUS seeing them trying to get into the stall at the same time when it's time to feed! Lots of bouncing going on LOL
Sweetheart isn't as big, but I've seen a lot of change in the size of her belly in the past couple of weeks. Snow White's ligs have softened only slightly - just enough that I can notice, but they are still very noticeable. Sweetheart's ligs have been soft for a while now, they are there but you really have to feel for them, and sometimes on one side you can't really feel them.

Today, Sweetheart had NO interest in coming out of the stall, so I had to clean around her, and bed it back down for her. Snow White couldn't get outside fast enough LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*

I just went out a little while ago to start evening chores, walked around checking and greeting everyone as they were grazing, and saw something kind of a reddish pink on Sweethearts vulva. It was more pink than red. I sent my daughter inside to get my camera <because I take pics of everything LOL>, and of course by then the girls thought she was getting feed, so started to make their way over to the gate, in the meantime...Sweetheart wiped it on Snow White's shoulder...LOL No pic, and she's acting normal, so probably nothing to get worked up over? I haven't seen more, but her vulva seems a little swollen, and her ligs haven't changed.

Yeah I worry about EVERYTHING, and get excited over the littlest changes! With my luck lately, I really can't help but worry...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*

A change in color of discharge usually means labor is close...I really hope she's not a sneaky girl and decides to have them without you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*



liz said:


> A change in color of discharge usually means labor is close...I really hope she's not a sneaky girl and decides to have them without you.


Thanks, I hope not either! She's a FF, so who knows how she might act before labor starts. She's been staying off to herself a lot the past couple of weeks, so going off on her own isn't a good sign for me...but it does make me watch her more 
Ligs were still the same when I put her and her buddy in the stall for the night.

Also, I noticed for the first time that there was movement on both sides of her belly, down real low - looking at her from rear to front, I always felt movement on the left, but today I felt it on the right as well - felt like a hard ball, and actually had me worried for a minute until it moved..LOL I feel on their bellies every day, give them belly massages <haha> that they LOVE, so this really threw me off.

Just something else to get me excited....so it makes me even more anxious in the waiting game! oh, and did I mention sleep deprived...heh.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*



liz said:


> A change in color of discharge usually means labor is close...I really hope she's not a sneaky girl and decides to have them without you.


Thanks, I hope not either! She's a FF, so who knows how she might act before labor starts. She's been staying off to herself a lot the past couple of weeks, so going off on her own isn't a good sign for me...but it does make me watch her more 
Ligs were still the same when I put her and her buddy in the stall for the night.

Also, I noticed for the first time that there was movement on both sides of her belly, down real low - looking at her from rear to front, I always felt movement on the left, but today I felt it on the right as well - felt like a hard ball, and actually had me worried for a minute until it moved..LOL I feel on their bellies every day, give them belly massages <haha> that they LOVE, so this really threw me off.

Just something else to get me excited....so it makes me even more anxious in the waiting game! oh, and did I mention sleep deprived...heh.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*

Wow! Snow white looks like she's the one getting ready to pop, but Sweetheart may just beat her to it! I sure hope they both go soon, but at least a day or two apart for your sake. Anybody doing the war cry yet? :laugh: Can't wait to see baby pics!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*

Thanks Aimee! Yeah I agree about Snow White, and she looks like she has gotten bigger since those pics!!! The pics don't do her justice IMO, she's sooo WIDE. I figured she'd be the one to go first as big as she is, but I've seen more change in Sweetheart! Who knows maybe Snow White will be the type that won't give me any warning at all...
Sweetheart had a little mucus this morning, and her ligs felt much softer. You can feel them near the spine, but it's very difficult to find them as you run your fingers further down - they are very 'flimsy' I guess would be the odd word to use. Snow White's ligs are very noticeable and easy to find.

No war cry yet LOL I'm hoping I have a herd that will alert me though! They typically alert me when anything else is giong on! Now watch, they will be quiet as a mouse....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*

She is so pretty.....and coming along really nicely.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due sometime in the near future LOL*

Well.... I didn't get to spend much time out with everyone today at all - crazy day. I went out to feed, and as usual I checked my girls.
I can't find Sweethearts ligs! Plus her udder has had a MAJOR change - it is full! It looked much bigger, and it is definitely full of milk and very very heavy. She ate up her grain, but it was late in the evening, so I just bedded down the stall and kept her inside while me and the kids went to the grocery real quick. Came back, and she looked a little impatient, so I put her buddy in with her <she was going to plow me down to get in there anyway LOL>. 
I checked her and there was clear mucus coming out, but just on her vulva. Otherwise all has been quiet. I'll check on her through the night.

Now I just wonder how long she'll decide to wait...LOL Definitely an exciting night, after a crazy, lousy day!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE*

It's after 3am and I am finally going to go to bed LOL I figured I'd post that the left side of her udder is so much fuller than the right side - looks lopsided right now! I'll check on her again in a couple of hours. Usually she sleeps next to her buddy and instead she has been off sleeping away from her. 
Everyone else sleeps just outside their stall door, and must have been in a deep sleep - as soon as I got to the gate and started to open it they all took off running like a bat out of h*ll! It was...hilarious LOL Of course I figured they had heard me coming, I've checked on them through the night many times before and never caught them off guard like this! At least they aren't fainting goats...LOL Oh, and I've never worn a jacket around the buckling and two of the does...they immediately took notice to my jacket...silly critters


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE*

Hoosier, I quietly drop in when I can to check this thread and I can tell you now, i'm feeling axiously excited for your girls, sounds like babies soon.

We've got 9 full time bottle babies tripping us up at the moment, and we're bringing in two more pregnant does in the morning that are due end of July some time and then my special girls Ally and Miss H Buns due mid september. 
I can hear the babies in the garage next to our bedroom crashing around as usual lol, I need some sanity back in my life again haha :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE*



Galavanting Goat said:


> Hoosier, I quietly drop in when I can to check this thread and I can tell you now, i'm feeling axiously excited for your girls, sounds like babies soon.
> 
> We've got 9 full time bottle babies tripping us up at the moment, and we're bringing in two more pregnant does in the morning that are due end of July some time and then my special girls Ally and Miss H Buns due mid september.
> I can hear the babies in the garage next to our bedroom crashing around as usual lol, I need some sanity back in my life again haha :hair: :GAAH:


Wow youare B.U.S.Y.!!! I couldn't imagine having so many bottle babies at one time! And then having does who will be due in the next few weeks! But I must say, it has to be very exciting  
How funny that you can hear them crashing around in the garage LOL!!!

It's 6:33am and I just came in from checking on the girls. Snow White couldn't get out of the stall fast enough - last night she couldn't get in fast enough! 
I kept Sweetheart inside, she's acting 'off' kind of spaced out, so I think it's getting a little closer! The mucus has gone from white to a amber color, and looked thicker when I came inside. 
We typically only grain our goats in the evening as they have so much vegitation and hay to eat. However, I went ahead and gave her some grain, as we'll give our does who will be nursing grain 2x a day.
Let me tell you.....Snow White was NOT happy about this at all.....they all had that look on their faces... What about me? Don't I get some? haha....

I'll take my camera out and get pics of the change, and hopefully she'll let me have another hour of sleep before anything else exciting happens!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE*

Because I am a dork and my family think I am into goat porn <LOL>, here are some pics from this morning, about 6:45am.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE new pics post 47*

YIPPEE!!! That's exactly how Karma's looked the morning she was in labor!  :leap: :clap: 
Some would fall off and more would start coming out. Oh, now I'm going to be glued to the computer today! Firecracker babies, perhaps?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE new pics post 47*

She is very close ..... keep an eye on her!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE new pics post 47*

yup she looks and sounds ready to me I would say the next time you write on here it will be with baby news


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE new pics post 47*

Babies are coming!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE new pics post 47*

Oh, you just love keeping us in suspense!  I am imagining you are busy helping Sweetheart, but I'm logging on about once an hour to catch updates!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE new pics post 47*

Sweetheart had a buckling at 1pm! He is a BIG boy! 7 lbs. and all legs! Wait til you hear this story LOL I'll post soon, and post pics! 
Mom and baby are outside in the shade right now - he's snoozing and mama is happy to be outside with him. I am making something to eat, we're all ready for something to eat <tacos haha>.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART'S LIGS ARE GONE new pics post 47*

My daughter is watching mama and baby outside so I can take a break before going and cleaning the stall out. They are enjoying themselves in the shade resting. The other goats have come close enough to take a look, but don't seem to have much interest in him right now. Also, no herd cry - nothing, except a few peeking tom's trying to see what was going on in the stall LOL

Okay... So here's the story...

I went back out and checked on Sweetheart, noticed her doing some pushing as if she were trying to get him in position. Instinct told me I still had time. So... I came inside got the kids up, got them fed, did a few house chores, and went back outside.
She started pushing, and no more than 15 minutes later we sat a front foot - only one.
Guess who pulls in my driveway? The woman we bought our preggo does from! Talk about PERFECT TIMING! OMG...how ironic, and very cool :thumbup: 
One of the other does she had sold kidded last night who was in the same pen our girls and the buck were in, so she had a feeling one of our girls would kid soon.

Sweetheart pushes more and still only one foot, and a HUGE nose! The bag busted so the nose got cleared out, and we made sure he was breathing. It took what seemed like forever to get him out - my husband and the breeder gently pulled on him just enough to help get him out - no way she was getting him out on her own.
It's long and tall, and has some huge feet! He looks like his daddy who is a full blooded boer <this little guy will be registered 50%>.

It took 1 1/2 hours for mama to pass her afterbirth, she was all over her baby, and it was soooo adorable watching her clean him, and them talk back and forth 

About 4pm, we took mom and baby out into the shaded area away from where the other goats usually go, so they could get some much needed air, and that away I can get the stall cleaned out and rebedded. Mama was so happy to get outside into the grass. We'll only give them a little outside time here and there for the next few days until we think they are ready to be out with the others. Most likely I'll put them out in my backyard tomorrow so they can enjoy the morning before it gets really hot. I do have a box fan I can run an extention cord for so the stall gets air circulation. I sure can't wait until we get a couple of pens built, it will make this easier.

So anyway, it worked out well, and how awesome the breeder came over to check on her and at the right time! She'll help us with our other doe when she goes into labor as well. Snow White isn't really showing any signs of labor yet, but it will be soon.

I'll add two pictures, and later this evening I'll add lots more!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

What a Cutie-pie! Looks like someone dunked his head in Hershey's syrup!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

he is so stinking cute!!!!!!!!!! How about we trade boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

So adorable.....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

:leap: He's finally here! And he's a very handsome boy! I'll bet your kids are just in love. It's such a neat experience!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

What a cutie, congrats!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

Congrats on the new one! :stars: Super :thumb: and looking forward to more pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

Congrats on your newest herd member!! What a cutie...It was a Blessing that the breeder popped in when she did, I'm sure you and your hubby would have managed but it sure was a good thing she was there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

Thanks so much everyone! It's been a very exciting day, and I am soooo tired! I'm getting ready to go check on them and head to bed in just a few minutes.

Liz - it was sooo cool that the breeder came. She's really good with the goats, and for someone like me who is learning, she showed me different things I can do should something happen similar to what we had happen <one foot out, one foot tucked under and she was having trouble getting his shoulders out>.

I'm uploading pics to flickr now, so I'll put them up in the Birth Announcements


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

Congrates I bet you are in baby goat heaven I never want to leave the babies for the first couple days it was so neat to watch them grow.....I hope you have fun with the little guy maybe snow white will give him a little sister to play with, and for you guys to keep.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

Thanks so much Roger! Yeah it's hard to be away from them! You can see them from the house windows, walking around the stall LOL <Our goat's mini barn frame is made from pallets and a pallet for temp door - haven't put the siding on it just yet>. 
Hopefully Snow White gives us a doe that would be GREAT! But we've decided we'll keep a buckling! And most likely will keep this guy depending on what Snow White has. Don't have to worry about that until they are a little older


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

Oh my goodness He is perfect and Sweetheart is being true to her name being a good momma. Congrats on the newest member of your herd. I'll bet Snow white doesn't wait long now. Good luck with her kidding too! I'm going to go look at more pics of the new family member.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*



goinggoaty said:


> Oh my goodness He is perfect and Sweetheart is being true to her name being a good momma. Congrats on the newest member of your herd. I'll bet Snow white doesn't wait long now. Good luck with her kidding too! I'm going to go look at more pics of the new family member.


Thanks so much  I absolutely love the brown coloring of his head, it's a little lighter today, and he's doing real good on his feet. Mama is such a good girl, I knew she'd be a good mama 

He's already trying to be an escape artist...haha... We aren't done with our mini barn <waiting on a payment I should have already received...but the places always take their time...>, and the divider wall between the stalls is up, but not completed - just enough to get us through these two kidding. So anyway there is a board missing on one part <5 min fix when my husband gets up LOL>, I have a board laying horizontal and it allows the other goats to stick their heads through. Well he was already trying to climb out of it LOL I made a temporary fix, but I can just see us needing to get the siding up on the building ASAP so kids aren't getting themselves in trouble LOL

Oh, and Snow White's ligs have soften a bit, just enough to be noticable. But hopefully she waits another couple of days.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

She did it!!! WAY TO GO SWEETHEART :leap: oh my goodness he is just so precious Hoosier what a beautiful head on him. I'm so glad you all got to be there to see this, it's so amazing to me when I watch these births, i'm not so emotional now although Eliza Janes birthing will be coming up in September, she and I are close so I think i'm going to be spilling some tears over that one lol.

Congratulations, this must be very exciting for your children :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

Well, Snow White's ligs are very soft, and can hardly feel them the further down you go. Her udder is much tighter and heavier as well.
She had been sleeping outside with the others since Sweetheart kidded, so I got our other stall fixed up <we're not done with the mini barn yet>. So she's inside tonight. Not sure how much she is liking that! I'll check on her in a few minutes, and through the night. We're thinking she should kid by the end of the week.

Heres a pic I took late this evening - it doesn't do her belly justice, she is soooo BIG. Her belly is big all the way around, and stretched tight.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*

tell that snowwhite to kid already! she's missing out on all the perks of popping... tons of attention and good food.. miraculous weight loss, a better nights sleep, babies to love upon, all the good stuff


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SWEETHEART KIDDED*



SDK said:


> tell that snowwhite to kid already! she's missing out on all the perks of popping... tons of attention and good food.. miraculous weight loss, a better nights sleep, babies to love upon, all the good stuff


LOL!!!!! Well maybe it's working - I just checked on her and gave her a late night snack --- no ligs! Her utter is definitely full, and her pooch looks really relaxed. Otherwise all is quiet.

I think she is going to wait until the hottest point of the day tomorrow...seriously....hah... That's what Sweetheart did! I would love for her to kid in the morning, or in the evening. Of course watch, she won't kid at all tomorrow LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls - SNOW WHITE - NO LIGS & UDDER IS FULL*

sounds like ....she is getting closer..... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SNOW WHITE - NO LIGS & UDDER IS FULL*

Thanks Pam, I sure hope so. No changes, but she's been uncomfortable today - thanks to the heat. I cleaned out her stall, bedded it lightly, put a gallon of very cold water in her water bucket to help keep it cool, and I put a fan up to give her a comfortable breeze. I left the other stall open so the others can enjoy the fan too, it's supposed to get up to 96 today with a heat index over 100 - our hottest day of the year so far.

She has no signs of mucus at all, so I wonder if it'll happen today, or if she'll keep me waiting! Who knows she may not give much of a warning.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - SNOW WHITE - NO LIGS & UDDER IS FULL*

Snow White kidded close to 4pm! A doe and buck! The doeling was first and is bigger - came out pretty easy once she got the 'bubble' out. 
The buck slid right on out maybe a minute later, but took longer to get his back legs out as she was already wrapped up in meeting the little doe.
Everyone is doing fine, and the little girl was on her feet almost immediately, and very vocal!  
The doeling is white, and looks to have a tannish or grayish color on her face/neck with black, and one of her front legs has this coloring too! 
THe little boy is red, and has white frosting on his head, and looks like he will have some white frosting on a front leg. The tip of his ear is folded up <what is it with our kids ears?>.

We're guessing they are about 4-5 lbs. I'll post some pics as soon as I can - they are still a little wet - they won't hold still long enough for mama to clean them off - the doeling is already all over the place, and VERY demanding when it comes to nursing LOL

BTW, she showed no signs of being in labor. I've watched her like a hawk today after she lost her ligs and got a full udder. There was no mucus, and she was acting like she normally does. I came in and took an hour nap, got up and went back out to check on her and she was laying down and starting to push. I didn't even have a chance to call the breeder who wanted to be here when she kidded.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabulous! Can't wait to see pics :clap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WooHoo!!!! Congrats on a fast and uneventful delivery!!! :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! They are doing very well, and are very vocal, especially the doe, she's very impatient at the teat LOL 
The little boy's ears are folded up at the tips and the skin is holding them like that, so looks like we'll have to do a little more than tape his ears, but otherwise, all is good! Snow White was definitely all baby! I absolutely love their color


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yay  now picturetime


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention that she did just as I said she probably would.... wait until the 'hottest' part of the day to kid! I did have a fan on her up until she was pushing the doeling out - after that God graced us with a natural breeze which we were grateful for - wasn't much, but enough to keep Snow White from getting too hot.

I didn't take a ton of pics, but I did get some of birth and afterwards. I'll take them outside tomorrow for a little while -in the shade area as long as all is well, and it'll be a perfect pic opportunity. So we got a HUGE traditional looking buckling from Sweetheart, and two smaller, totally different colored kids from Snow White. Love the variety


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

YEA! Congratulations!!! :stars: 
Can't wait to see some pics!

-Tina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.... a big congrats........... :thumb: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been a busy night, but here are a couple of pics of each of Snow White's kids. I have pics of labor/delivery I'll edit and try to post before I go to bed...or tomorrow. I am exhausted tonight!

First born is our doeling, she's white with a grey and black coloring on her head and left front foot. She's soooo adorable, and I love her coloring. She weighs around 7lbs.

BTW, Snow White we believe is boer/kiko cross, and the buck is a Fullblooded Boer - these will be 50%er's.



















Buckling is brown - best described that he'll be a charcoal brown color when he lightens up. He has some white frosting on his face <if that's what it's called>. He was born about 1 minute after the doe, and weighs around 6lbs.
Yeah, we had to unfold his ears.



















And yeah...I think they were smiling LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw! they're so adorable!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats again! Now, when do we get to see the nephew? After you get some rest of course. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my .......  ...how cute....congrats...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

cute cute cute <3

if snow white is a boerxkiko and the daddy is a boer.. wouldn't these guys be 75%'s


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SDK said:


> cute cute cute <3
> 
> if snow white is a boerxkiko and the daddy is a boer.. wouldn't these guys be 75%'s


Yep, but unfortunately Snow White doesn't have any papers 

I'm getting ready to post over in birth announcements - pics of labor/delivery.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow you did get all different kids....I like the buckling


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Wow you did get all different kids....I like the buckling


I was hoping for something other than traditional from Snow White. We want traditionals of course, but I absolutely love the color of these two. We were told he'll lighten up into a light charcoal brown.

I put them outside about 2 hours ago - much cooler in the shade. Mama seems soooo sore  Her udder is very heavy as her milk has really come in, so I am sure that's a lot of it. They seem to be enjoying themselves being outside 

Sweetheart's baby came over to inspect the little doeling who was sleeping. He sniffed her and went on his way. He's going to be such a spoiled baby LOL he runs around to all of us as if he is inspecting us and expects us to rub on him, he LOVES to be rubbed on. Then he makes his way back to mama. 
Yep, we are having a lot of fun with him and can't wait to try and spoil the others too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good thing you didnt end up with all boys......Now you have to think of some names for these 3 kids.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Could I ask the age of Sweetheart when the pictures were taken? We've been thinking our one bigger doe is very small for her age, I am starting to doubt so now.

Snow White is is VERY pretty, btw.


----------

